# My First Classical Concert in Years



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is looking like it will be this:

http://daytonperformingarts.org/philharmonic-performance/mozarts-requiem

 

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll be taking my mother, I'm very excited!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'll be taking my mother, I'm very excited!


Have fun..........


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Have fun..........


I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm really looking forward to it.


If you don't mind me saying ,we do have a special thread for those annoncments...

http://www.talkclassical.com/12183-cool-concerts-future.html


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> If you don't mind me saying ,we do have a special thread for those annoncments...
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/12183-cool-concerts-future.html


:lol: You're like the thread location police! :lol:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I can't afford to attend classical concerts. When you have good musicians, they are a joy. 

Yesterday evening I kind of had to attend a semi-classical concert for reasons too long to go into here. But it was a youth orchestra, combined with various popular singers and theatre students. Not bad, as youth orchestras go, but inevitably with lots and lots of grating unintended dissonance (it's when you see even a good youth orchestra in action that you begin to develop an appreciation for the kind of musicianship required of a good symphony orchestra!) Even worse, the volume was just way, way too loud.

During the interval, I slipped into the men's room and took some toilet paper, and when the concert continued, surreptitiously used it to devise ear plugs. I enjoyed the concert much more after that: the ear splitting volume was down, the hideous squeaks from the string section not so audible anymore, and some of the kids performing on stage were actually pretty good at what they did.

Anyway, I wish you a more pleasant concert experience.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> I can't afford to attend classical concerts. When you have good musicians, they are a joy.
> 
> Yesterday evening I kind of had to attend a semi-classical concert for reasons too long to go into here. But it was a youth orchestra, combined with various popular singers and theatre students. Not bad, as youth orchestras go, but inevitably with lots and lots of grating unintended dissonance (it's when you see even a good youth orchestra in action that you begin to develop an appreciation for the kind of musicianship required of a good symphony orchestra!) Even worse, the volume was just way, way too loud.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I'm going to love it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It turns out my friend's dad plays trumpet for this philharmonic too! An extra treat for me, .


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

I was at a performance of Mozart's Requiem earlier in the year, it's truly amazing in concert.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rys said:


> I was at a performance of Mozart's Requiem earlier in the year, it's truly amazing in concert.


Which is why I jumped on it so quickly. What better work to see than Mozart's Requiem for a first show in years!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> :lol: You're like the thread location police! :lol:


Pugg is TC omniscient


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vasks said:


> Pugg is TC omniscient


Better then ignorant .


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Unfortunately due to medical reasons I have not been able to go to a concert for 5 - 6 years and I miss them so much, it just ain't fair


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Unfortunately due to medical reasons I have not been able to go to a concert for 5 - 6 years and I miss them so much, it just ain't fair


Sorry to hear, good that we have recordings then.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

We did have an euphemisms thread somewhere.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Which is why I jumped on it so quickly. What better work to see than Mozart's Requiem for a first show in years!


Maybe Beethoven's 9th, :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

For real though, these Handel Organ Concertos are some of the best Baroque I've heard (at least most fresh I've heard since the Brandenburg Concertos).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> We did have an euphemisms thread somewhere.


I think somebody put it behind the unmentionable. Too bad the cops know to look there.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't get all this talk about euphemisms. Come on, guys, he's going to the concert with his mom! How could that possibly be a euphemism for anything else??


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I didn't even get that he was posing that at my thread, I truly don't mean anything else by this thread than the literal meaning of the words utilized.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I didn't even get that he was posing that at my thread, I truly don't mean anything else by this thread than the literal meaning of the words utilized.


I think he was joking, but I'm not sure if I get the joke...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I didn't even get that he was posing that at my thread, I truly don't mean anything else by this thread than the literal meaning of the words utilized.


We know, do not lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> We know, do not lose any sleep over it.


I'm going to lose sleep over all the music I have to check out, certainly not off of this little thing-a-ma-bobber. :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I keep hearing teases of Mozart's jupiter symphony in Haydn's Organ Concerto No. 1 last movement.

Edit: I'm getting my threads mixed up now, oh well!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Amazing performance of the Oboe Concerto I'll be seeing.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a funny story about the Mozart Requiem, which is the main event for this concert. My wife is Catholic (I'm non observant) and a regular church goer. Our local community Orchestra was performing this work on a late Sunday afternoon concert. She bought us ticket having seem Mozart listed in the advertisement without reading much further. After the concert she said that if she had known what the subject matter was she would have skipped church that day


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Rys said:


> I was at a performance of Mozart's Requiem earlier in the year, it's truly amazing in concert.


Most things we listen to at home on CD are so much more amazing in live concert!


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Most things we listen to at home on CD are so much more amazing in live concert!


And so much more driving time and money!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacred said:


> And so much more driving time and money!


But sometimes it's worth it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Jacred said:


> And so much more driving time and money!


As for the driving time, it depends on where you live. Fortunately, I live very close to a performing arts center (the Mondavi Center) which features many concerts by world-class musicians. It's only about two miles from my home. I often choose to bike there instead of driving. So in my case, the time spent getting there is not at all wasted - it's time well spent with exercise and fresh air!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> As for the driving time, it depends on where you live. Fortunately, I live very close to a performing arts center (the Mondavi Center) which features many concerts by world-class musicians. It's only about two miles from my home. I often choose to bike there instead of driving. So in my case, the time spent getting there is not at all wasted - it's time well spent with exercise and fresh air!


Some people have all the luck, then again I live a half hour away from our Concert hall,( in the middle of Rotterdam) public transport stops almost in front from it and plenty off parking space underneath the Cinema across the square, so I am also not complaining.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Jacred said:


> And so much more driving time and money!


Makes it into a special occassion though.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Some people have all the luck, then again I live a half hour away from our Concert hall,( in the middle of Rotterdam) public transport stops almost in front from it and plenty off parking space underneath the Cinema across the square, so I am also not complaining.


40 minutes' walk to the Elbphilharmonie for me, and about 20 to the old concert hall of Hamburg. And the subway is right next to both.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> 40 minutes' walk to the Elbphilharmonie for me, and about 20 to the old concert hall of Hamburg. And the subway is right next to both.


That Elbphilharmonie hall is on my bucket list.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Let me know when you make it here :cheers:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Both Lincoln Center and Carnegie are walkable for me on a nice day. I also to the 92nd St. Y frequently (for a range of events including concerts). That would be about an hour's walk, but it's a simple subway ride, so I almost always do that. Of course there are plenty of other concert venues in NYC.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> As for the driving time, it depends on where you live. Fortunately, I live very close to a performing arts center (the Mondavi Center) which features many concerts by world-class musicians. It's only about two miles from my home. I often choose to bike there instead of driving. So in my case, the time spent getting there is not at all wasted - it's time well spent with exercise and fresh air!


In Houston, home of urban sprawl, things are more complicated. Jones Hall (Houston Symphony) and the Wortham Theater (Houston Grand Opera and Houston Ballet) are practically right next to one another on the NW corner of downtown. Houston Baroque generally performs at downtown churches, but not always. The University of Houston Main Campus, Rice University (Chamber Music Houston), and Miller Outdoor Theater are not far from downtown, but not all that close either. Anyway, it would take me 30 minutes to get to any of these venues by car without traffic, but there's going to be a lot of traffic getting to these places for the starting time of concerts (not to mention the time it takes to get a parking spot). It could take an hour and a half+ with traffic to be honest. Going home isn't always so bad though. Light rail and/or buses connect all these locations if one wanted to take that option.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> In Houston, home of urban sprawl, things are more complicated. Jones Hall (Houston Symphony) and the Wortham Theater (Houston Grand Opera and Houston Ballet) are practically right next to one another on the NW corner of downtown. Houston Baroque generally performs at downtown churches, but not always. The University of Houston Main Campus, Rice University (Chamber Music Houston), and Miller Outdoor Theater are not far from downtown, but not all that close either. Anyway, it would take me 30 minutes to get to any of these venues by car without traffic, but there's going to be a lot of traffic getting to these places for the starting time of concerts (not to mention the time it takes to get a parking spot). It could take an hour and a half+ with traffic to be honest. Going home isn't always so bad though. Light rail and/or buses connect all these locations if one wanted to take that option.


Plus THE HEAT!!!!!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

My nearest concert hall was 2 1/2 hrs drive and usually a night stay over in a motel, but as has been said well worth it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tonight is the show, leaving very shortly for the Schuster Center in Dayton Oh!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The show was superb. It took me a second to adjust to the sound levels utilized in classical concerts; I'm used to very loud and amplified rock shows. But once I adjusted, it was amazing. The sound is much richer live than listening on CD, and I love that it isn't amplified.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> , and I love that it isn't amplified.


Yes Yes who needs amplification when you have such good instruments.


----------

